# E30 keyless entry install



## robmpulse (Jan 28, 2006)

I need a DIY write up on installation of keyless entry in my E30. I have found countless write up using the trunk location method. I don't have a constant 12V sourcein the trunk, and I also want to be able to use the parking light flasher option as well........

so I need the write up for installation in the driver side kick panel.

I have looked over andover again and can not find this anywhere.....

I actually have two to do. one for my 1990 E30 cabrio and one for my 1993 E30 cabrio.....


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

I purchased a keyless entry kit @ jcwhitney.com for $29.99. With the Bentley manual in hand, I was able to wire it up in about 15 minutes in my old E30.

...but mine wasn't a cabrio, so my battery was in the trunk. Easy +12v . 

It probably wouldn't be too bad to drill a very small hole in the bottom of the trunk and run a single +12v wire along the underside of the body/side skirts to the battery under the hood. Make sure you choose a big enough wire and protect it appropriately (fused, taped around any area that could cut it, etc).


----------



## robmpulse (Jan 28, 2006)

if I install int he trunk, how do I use the parking light flash option? 

this is why I want to install it in the kick panel........


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

robmpulse said:


> if I install int he trunk, how do I use the parking light flash option?
> 
> this is why I want to install it in the kick panel........


Hm... to get the parking light flash button, you could tap into the hazard switch, perhaps a momentary close of that circuit would work.

Running a wire over there from the kickpanel shouldn't be too bad..


----------



## robmpulse (Jan 28, 2006)

KrisL said:


> Running a wire over there from the kickpanel shouldn't be too bad..


this is why I need a DIY wrote up for the kick panel installation.......


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

robmpulse said:


> this is why I need a DIY wrote up for the kick panel installation.......


 Do you have a Bentley manual? It should show you how to remove the door and which wires are for lock/unlock..


----------



## robmpulse (Jan 28, 2006)

no, I do not. I wonder if the wire colors are the same in the kick panel as opposed to the trunk......


----------



## metroman810 (Jan 6, 2009)

its a shame there aint a step by step installation with pics of how to install in the kick panel . ive looked for an hour an i cant find one. on uk models the battery is under the hood


----------

